# What is this? Tongue looks odd, hurts.



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I feel silly writing about this







: , but I want to fix this! For over a week I've had a bad cough (bronchitis maybe? thought that because of the phlegm), it seems to be getting better, I'm not up coughing at night anymore. But in the first 3-4 days it was really really bad and I was popping cough drops (Fisherman's friend, not sugar free, doh!) like crazy and taking a strong cough syrup, I was desparate for sleep. I think the cough drops irritated my tongue, after I stopped taking them for the most part I took another a couple days ago and it burned my tongue/felt strange. My tongue has a sort of cream colored coating on some parts, it can be scraped off and hurts. Baby ds has had thrush before (as have my nipples!), but not in a longggg time and never on his tongue. I'm not sure what to think but I want this gone! Too much sugar/yeast, combined with me being sick??? I am breastfeeding, so whatever I do I want it to be okay for ds.


----------



## witch's mom (Dec 8, 2003)

I think it's called geographic tongue. I have gotten it off and on for years. It starts as sort of a bald circle with a white ring, then grows to involve the whole front third of my tongue. It's hell to eat acidic foods, and my tongue feels generally fuzzy. I asked my dentist about it a couple years ago and he shrugged and said, "Looks like a benign case of geographic tongue." He didn't have anything to offer in the way of treatment, and I've not pursued it much beyond going on the Internet and looking up some information. So . . . I don't have any actual good insight for you, but thought you might appreciate knowing someone else also has this weird condition. Hopefully yours is a one-time deal because of the cough drops.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

WOW, thank you! That totally makes sense! I noticed that it got really bad after I fell asleep with a cough drop on my tongue, it hadn't completely dissolved when I woke up and then there was a painful spot, so maybe the menthol triggered it when it just sat there. Wow. So it will just go away? I think I'll take some acidophilus just in case, can't hurt, right? lol. I have been swishing with salt water, that helps it to not hurt. Thank you so much for replying!


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

I have it too. It always flares up right before I get sick & when it starts to go away I know I'm on the mend.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I got acidophilus & Grapefruit seed extract and some yogurt with live cultures just in case. Can't hurt to do that too. I looked up the geographic tongue, and I'm not sure it's that because it's not changing, unless I scrape off the white-ish stuff. It's raw and red under that. And it's not round. Ahh, well whatever it is, I'm going to get it gone!


----------

